

Ask HN: Resources/talks/outlines for modern PHP practices? - eatonphil

I first started on PHP 5-7 years ago when PHP was still a mess. I&#x27;ve been coming back to it now via the company I work for. I&#x27;m looking to learn best practices and whatnot for modern PHP. What are your favorite resources&#x2F;talks describing design patterns and best practices for modern PHP? I&#x27;m looking for anything from GC optimization to overall structure of PHP libraries, etc.<p>Herb Sutter&#x27;s &quot;Back to Basics: Essentials of Modern C++ Style&quot; is an example of one of my favorite such talks for C++. Hopefully that can steer the discussion.
======
alfredp
Look at Awesome PHP: [https://github.com/ziadoz/awesome-
php](https://github.com/ziadoz/awesome-php)

You are now probably going to get to learn about using composer to pull down
PHP packages. (similar to node's npm)

Also, look at the PSRs for coding standards: [http://www.php-
fig.org/faq/](http://www.php-fig.org/faq/)

